# geflochtene Schnur - Spinnen im Meer - Griechenland



## Anglero (17. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

welche Schnur mit welcher Tragkraft und in welcher Menge empfehlt Ihr mir für das Spinnfischen in der Brandung am griechischen Mittelmeer. Optimistisch erwartete Zielfische sind diverse Makrelenartige Kämpfer, sowie Brassen, Wolfsbarsch, Blaufisch usw., wie auf diesen Fotos zu sehen: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AK8JwiuIYmA
Neben der Stabilität und Zuverlässigkeit der Schnur kommt es bestimmt auch auf weite Würfe an. Habe keinerlei Erfahrungen mit geflochtenen Schnüren, auch gehen die Meinungen zu bestimmten Produkten, wie z.B. Spiderwire Stealth extrem auseinander.

Meine Ausrüstung:

Rute: DAM Devil Stick Tele 2,70 WG 30-80gr 
Rolle: Penn Sargus SG 4000

Danke für Eure Tipps und Empfehlungen!
Anglero


----------



## carphunter1678 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: geflochtene Schnur - Spinnen im Meer - Griechenland*

mit der brandung hab ich bis her sehhhhhrrr wenig erfahrung aber ich kann dir ne schnur firma emphlen PowerPro ich würde wenn es falsch ist bitte verbessert mich 0.25 bis 0.30mm nehmen


----------



## Haeck (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: geflochtene Schnur - Spinnen im Meer - Griechenland*

...da ich plane in sehr ähnlichen Verhältnissen zu fischen, schliesse ich mich der Frage des TE an. 

@ Anglero:
Mich interessiert vor allem, welche Kunstköder die Spinnfischer im Video verwenden ?

Mfg


----------



## Sensitivfischer (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: geflochtene Schnur - Spinnen im Meer - Griechenland*

Wenn nicht klar ist, ob die Schnur im Wasser Gefahr läuft, Hindernisse zu kontaktieren, dann würde ich ne Power Pro nehmen, sollten keine Hindernisse zu erwarten sein, würde ich ne Berkley Fireline nehmen, weil sich mit ihr weiter werfen lässt.


----------



## Anglero (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: geflochtene Schnur - Spinnen im Meer - Griechenland*

Danke schon mal.
Mit Hindernissen rechne ich nicht. 

Im Video steht zumindest etwas von Crystal Minnow Wobblern, aber welche (ob deep diver, etc.), keine Ahnung.
Häng Dich doch mal an diesen Thread mit dran, falls es bei Dir auch um GR geht :http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3197750&postcount=4


----------



## FehmarnAngler (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: geflochtene Schnur - Spinnen im Meer - Griechenland*



carphunter1678 schrieb:


> mit der brandung hab ich bis her sehhhhhrrr wenig erfahrung aber ich kann dir ne schnur firma emphlen PowerPro ich würde wenn es falsch ist bitte verbessert mich 0.25 bis 0.30mm nehmen


 

Eine 0,25mm oder 0,30mm als Geflecht würde ich nicht nehmen. Aus dem Einfanchen Grund das es keinen Sinn macht so eine dicke Schnur an einer 80gr Rute zu fischen. Ne ordentliche 15Kg Schnur maximal, die Combo wäre sonst wohl völlig überlastet....


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## carphunter1678 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: geflochtene Schnur - Spinnen im Meer - Griechenland*

wie gesagt so würde ich es machen vorallendingen wenn ich nicht weis was beißt ich kenne das brandungsangeln nur von der schwedischen küste


----------



## Anglero (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: geflochtene Schnur - Spinnen im Meer - Griechenland*

Naja, was da beißt, habe ich ja geschrieben und die Fotos der Griechen angehängt. Letztendlich wäre es mir auch lieber, die Schnur reißt bevor die Rute bricht.

Hatte bisher die SW Stealth 0,17mm / 16,5kg in grün im Visier. Vielleicht wäre die in 0,20mm / 18kg noch ganz gut - entspräche 40lbs, aber zu den Gewichtsangaben gibt es ja auch viele Meinungen - sie sollen oft nicht der Realität entsprechen.

(Ich bringe jetzt z.B. nicht alle lbs Angaben auf der amerikanischen Seite von Spiderwire mit den deutschen Kiloangaben zusammen. Die 0,17er mit 16,5kg müsste dort ein 36,4lbs Pendant haben, gibt es aber nicht.)


----------



## Duke Nukem (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: geflochtene Schnur - Spinnen im Meer - Griechenland*

Es könnte sein, dass sich die US-Angaben auf die Nassknotenbruchlast beziehen.


  Andreas


----------



## Anglero (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: geflochtene Schnur - Spinnen im Meer - Griechenland*



Duke Nukem schrieb:


> Es könnte sein, dass sich die US-Angaben auf die Nassknotenbruchlast beziehen.
> 
> 
> Andreas


 
Schwer zu sagen...

Hat jemand eine Meinung zu der recht günstigen Gigafisch Powerline 0,16mm / 15,1kg und 0,21mm / 18,5kg ?

Wenn Leinen im Allgemeinen und im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes hielten, was sie versprechen, würde ich wegen Geschmeidigkeit und weitwurffähigkeit natürlich eher zum kleineren Durchmesser greifen. Dazu kommt aber die Frage, wie dick ist eine Schnur wirklich?


----------



## volkerm (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: geflochtene Schnur - Spinnen im Meer - Griechenland*

Hallo,

da war kein Bild ohne Felsen oder Steine.
Da gehört Mono hin, wegen des Abriebs.
30er Mono und Stahlvorfach.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Anglero (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: geflochtene Schnur - Spinnen im Meer - Griechenland*



volkerma schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da war kein Bild ohne Felsen oder Steine.
> Da gehört Mono hin, wegen des Abriebs.
> ...


 
Die Fotos sollen nur der Veranschaulichung der Zielfische dienen. Dort wo ich angeln werde, sieht der Küstenstreifen etwas anders aus, bzw. sollte man doch so nah ans Wasser kommen, damit die Schnur nicht über die Felsen läuft. Aber ich bin gewarnt und werde midestens die Ersatzspule mit Mono bespulen. Mein Ziel: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3197750&postcount=4


----------



## JanS (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: geflochtene Schnur - Spinnen im Meer - Griechenland*

Niemals mit nem geflecht das nicht zur Rute passt. Mit m 30er geflecht kannst du n Kran abschleppen aber ich glaube das macht die Rute nicht mit also lassen. Ne schöne 16er PowerPro die kannst gut werfen und hält ein wenig was.


----------



## Rosi (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: geflochtene Schnur - Spinnen im Meer - Griechenland*

Moin, wenn die Bremse richtig eingestellt ist, dann kann man sich doch mit der Schnur nicht die Rute beschädigen:g
Dann zieht der Fisch eben Schnur ab. 

Geflecht geht auch am Felsen, dann schaltest du ein Stück Fluocarbon vor, oder ein Stück Monofil. So lang wie du die Arme ausbreiten kannst. Ich habe die 18er Hemingway Monotec Futura. Auch im Mittelmeer. 

Für Wolfsbarsche und was da alles gezeigt wird, ist eine Meerforellenausrüstung bestens geeignet. Es darf blos nicht zu viele Meter den Felsen hoch gehen.  Ein zappliger Hornfisch jackelt sich ganz schnell lose unterwegs.


----------



## Anglero (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: geflochtene Schnur - Spinnen im Meer - Griechenland*

@Rosi: Deine Website ist toll. Mir schwebt Ähnliches vor, da ich auch sehr gerne und viel fotografiere. Allerdings fehlen mir für so ein Projekt momentan Disziplin und Ruhe. War übrigens auch schon einige Mal in Irland - nicht nur zum Angeln ein Traum...
-----
Die Preise der Hemingwayschnüre finde ich sehr attraktiv.
Handelt es sich bei der Monotec um ein ähnliches Schnurprinzip, wie bei der Fireline (nomen est omen)?

Wie sieht es auch mit 

Dynasteel 18 - 14kg 
Dyneema 20 - 15kg

aus? 

Was ist von Angeboten in der Bucht zu Dyneema zu halten?


----------



## Patric (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: geflochtene Schnur - Spinnen im Meer - Griechenland*

Mit den Bucht-Angeboten würde ich vorsichtig sein.
Ich habe mir mal einen halben Kilometer 0,16er Dyneema besorgt.
DER ÜBELSTE SCHUND...im Nachhinein nichtmal billig weil ich nur ca. 200m davon benutzt habe bevor ich sie verschenkt habe.

Ich würde 0,16er Fireline Green Braid(die rundgeflochtene mit 16kg Tragkraft) benutzen, und dazu Schlagschnur + Stahlvorfach.
Zu dickes Geflecht würde ja den Vorteil zunichte machen, dass man mit dünnen Schnüren fischen kann. Also nicht im Sinne des Erfinders 

Grüße

Patric


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: geflochtene Schnur - Spinnen im Meer - Griechenland*



Anglero schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Meinung zu der recht günstigen Gigafisch Powerline 0,16mm / 15,1kg und 0,21mm / 18,5kg ?


Zu heavy, auch fast 200% Durchmesser, nimm die in feiner, oder die Powerline 10lbs, oder die Monotec Futura Typ015.
In der Combo brauchst Du vlt. max 5kg, macht 7kg mit Reserve, macht 10kg was die Schnur linear halten sollte, damit 7kg Reserve am Knoten ankommen und Du 5kg nutzen *könntest*. Die Realtragkraft ist das, was interessiert.
Das schaffen oft schon die dünnsten angebotenen Durchmesser, wobei die bei allen Fabrikaten aber stark differieren und das somit für jede Schnur gesondert nachforschen muss. |bigeyes #c

Langes Monofilvorfach und vorher gute Verbindungsknoten (üben,testen!) nicht vergessen! :g

Und eine E-Spule mit Monofil um 0.25-0.30mm würde ich auch mitnehmen.


----------



## Anglero (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: geflochtene Schnur - Spinnen im Meer - Griechenland*

Wäre ja schon fragwürdig, sollten einige der genannten Schnüre sogar *doppelt* so dick sein, wie angegeben.
---
Dass der Frust bei den Bucht-Angeboten vorprogrammiert ist, habe ich mir schon gedacht.
---
Schmeiße noch mal Schnüre in den Ring:

Monotec Futura Typ 18 - 9kg 
reale 9kg (?), etwas steif, typenbedingt od. weil dicker? Beschichtung empfindlich?

Spiderwire Stealth 0,17 - 16,5kg
eher reale 8kg (?+Forenbeiträge) aber relativ dünn/geschmeidig(?)

Powerline 0,12 - 12kg
Powerline 0,16 - 15,1kg
halten, was sie versprechen? sind aber doppelt so dick?

Edit: Ich möchte so unkompliziert, wie möglich fischen. Da ich immer direkt am Wasser stehen werde, würde ich am liebsten ohne Vorfach mit einer Art No Knot Wirbel direkt am (auf Sprengring reduziertem) Blinker/Wobbler angeln.


----------



## Anglero (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: geflochtene Schnur - Spinnen im Meer - Griechenland*

Hätte vom Timing nicht besser passen können:


*Geflochtene Schnur unter der Lupe*


Inklusive Tabelle zu tatsächlichem Durchmesser und tatsächlicher Tragkraft - natürlich alles ohne Gewähr...


----------



## Anglero (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: geflochtene Schnur - Spinnen im Meer - Griechenland*

Habe mich für 300 Meter Hemingway Dynasteel 16 in gelb entschieden.

Werde berichten.

Danke für denn Input,

Anglero


----------



## Anglero (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: geflochtene Schnur - Spinnen im Meer - Griechenland*

Noch eine Anfängerfrage, dann höre ich mit den Selbstgesprächen auf. Habe eben noch ein paar Fluorocarbon Vorfächer erstanden, 0,60mm, 13,6kg, 50cm.
Macht das bei der Hemingway Dynasteel 16 überhaupt Sinn?
Sollte das Vorfach nicht schwächer als die Hauptschnur und eine "Sollbruchstelle" sein, oder geht es alleine um die Unsichtbarkeit. Desweiteren könnten ja die Knoten der Geflochtenen das schwächste Glied sein. Was aber wenn No Knot verwendet wird?


----------

